# HGVC points



## rbrigham (Mar 1, 2015)

Three questions about HGVC points...

1.  Can I convert my 2014 HGVC rescued points to RCI points, so I can use them for booking an RCI cruise?

2.  Are HGVC BONUS points used the same way as my yearly points?  Do HGVC bonus points expire?  

Thank you for your help!


----------



## piyooshj (Mar 1, 2015)

rbrigham said:


> 2.  Are HGVC BONUS points used the same way as my yearly points?  Do HGVC bonus points expire?



Yes, however bonus points cannot be used for home resort booking window (9-12 mos). Yes, usually all bonus points have an expiry date.


----------



## rbrigham (Mar 1, 2015)

Thank you, piyooshj!  

Btw, I grew up in Fremont!  (American High School, Class of 1988)
What a small world!


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 2, 2015)

*Rescued Points:*
"On or before December 31 of the current year, Members may deposit any remaining “rescued” ClubPoints into RCI for future weekly and nightly exchange reservations. Rescued Points deposited into RCI are valid from the date of deposit through an additional calendar year. A Rescue Fee applies."

_HGVC Points are not equivalent to RCI Points. There is no conversion factor. 
Deposits to RCI merely dedicates them for use in HGVC's RCI Exchange Program._

*Bonus Points [Abridged]:* "Such points may be used:
• to make non-changeable reservations during Club Reservation windows.
• for ClubPartner Perks (such as cruises and other travel partner options).
• *for RCI Exchange reservations.* _(emphasis added)_
• for hotel reservations throughout the participating Hilton portfolio of brands.
• as a credit toward maintenance fees owed [2,500 = $250]
• for conversion into HHonors points _(which do not expire)_
• for various other options offered from time to time.
Unused Bonus Points expire two (2) years from the date of award and cannot be
reinstated once expired."

I recommend that you read "The Rules" at least 3-4 times, from start to finish.
See: http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/resources/club-rules/


----------



## rfc0001 (Jun 16, 2015)

Talent312 said:


> *Rescued Points:*
> "On or before December 31 of the current year, Members may deposit any remaining “rescued” ClubPoints into RCI for future weekly and nightly exchange reservations. Rescued Points deposited into RCI are valid from the date of deposit through an additional calendar year. A Rescue Fee applies."
> 
> _HGVC Points are not equivalent to RCI Points. There is no conversion factor.
> ...


One thing the HGVC Club Rules, TUG HGVC Overview sticky, and this thread don't specify is another option -- to _deposit_ Bonus Points in RCI (for an additional 2 calendar years).  I'm 90% sure I did this 5+ years ago and was told I could do this when I added on 2 years ago, and I have seen reference to others who were told the same thing.  Can anyone confirm my recollection that it is indeed possible to deposit HGVC Bonus Points with RCI?  Thanks!


----------



## holdaer (Jun 16, 2015)

rfc0001 said:


> One thing the HGVC Club Rules, TUG HGVC Overview sticky, and this thread don't specify is another option -- to _deposit_ Bonus Points in RCI (for an additional 2 calendar years).  I'm 90% sure I did this 5+ years ago and was told I could do this when I added on 2 years ago, and I have seen reference to others who were told the same thing.  Can anyone confirm my recollection that it is indeed possible to deposit HGVC Bonus Points with RCI?  Thanks!



Yes, it is possible to stretch bonus points out to 4 years.  I received bonus points in 2010.  In 2012, I deposited them into RCI to get another 2 years. Then in 2014, I booked a 2BR at Grand Mayan Rivera Maya.  

Also, as a side note, it is possible to combine bonus points with club points when booking a reservation in RCI. I just did this today.  I had 1,160 bonus points.  I combined them with 2,240 club points to book a 1BR at Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach.


----------



## rfc0001 (Jul 5, 2015)

holdaer said:


> Yes, it is possible to stretch bonus points out to 4 years.  I received bonus points in 2010.  In 2012, I deposited them into RCI to get another 2 years. Then in 2014, I booked a 2BR at Grand Mayan Rivera Maya.
> 
> Also, as a side note, it is possible to combine bonus points with club points when booking a reservation in RCI. I just did this today.  I had 1,160 bonus points.  I combined them with 2,240 club points to book a 1BR at Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach.


Thanks for confirming.  I was 99% sure I had done this before, and was told the same, but wanted to do a quick sanity check.  This was an integral part of the justification for why we bought direct -- e.g. to use the bonus points in RCI over 4 years for DC exchanges, the value of which offset the cost premium to buy direct entirely, then you still are left with elite qualifying points.


----------



## rfc0001 (Jul 16, 2015)

Quick update after depositing my bonus points -- I was told they are good through the end of next year (not next two years as with current year points).  They may have been mistaken, but either way, I'll check at the end of next year to see if I have any points that need extended, and can always extend any expiring points for $90 fee (regardless of number of points).  In RCI, under Account Details, you can see if you have expiring points -- under Extend Points if you see "You currently have no Points eligible to Extend" then you don't have any deposited points expiring this year.

*Quick clarifying question regarding deposited points in RCI * -- I assume HGVC points deposited in RCI they will automatically be used before current year HGVC points when confirming exchanges online?

Thanks!


----------



## holdaer (Jul 16, 2015)

rfc0001 said:


> Quick update after *depositing my bonus points* -- I was told *they are good through the end of next year (not next two years as with current year points)*.  They may have been mistaken, but either way, I'll check at the end of next year to see if I have any points that need extended, and can always extend any expiring points for $90 fee (regardless of number of points).  In RCI, under Account Details, you can see if you have expiring points -- under Extend Points if you see "You currently have no Points eligible to Extend" then you don't have any deposited points expiring this year.
> 
> *Quick clarifying question regarding deposited points in RCI * -- I assume HGVC points deposited in RCI they will automatically be used before current year HGVC points when confirming exchanges online?
> 
> Thanks!



Did you move 2015 bonus points into 2016?  If so, then challenge HGVC customer service because you get two years to use bonus points.  You probably didn't have to 'deposit them or rescue them'.

As far as RCI goes, it has always used my bonus points first, and then current year points.


----------



## ibcnu (Jul 17, 2015)

Newbie here, we were gifted this TS and don't know all of the details as to what is what.  

I see references to rescued points and bonus points.  Are these two separate items?  We have some rescued points (we booked a trip in 2015 and have leftover points) but we have no bonus points.

These points were rescued from last year and we were told we need to use them by the end of this year or we lose them.  Over on RCI, we have twice as many RCI points that we also need to either rescue into next year or use this year.  Are the rescued points in my RCI account part of HGVC rescued points in that account?

In HGVC, we used points for a 2016 South Beach vacay and those are 2016 points.  The rescued points we have I assume were from last year that we still have to use in 2015 that we may do a weekend trip to NYC, otherwise, use it for something over the holidays close by.  We are planning another 2016 trip to Florida and haven't decided if we want RCI or HGVC as I have points at both entities.  

I'm slightly confused.


----------



## rfc0001 (Jul 17, 2015)

holdaer said:


> Did you move 2015 bonus points into 2016?  If so, then challenge HGVC customer service because you get two years to use bonus points.  You probably didn't have to 'deposit them or rescue them'.


Just to clarify, BPs are awarded for a period of 1 year from date of purchase, & expire independently of calendar year, so you are correct that don't need to Rescue them at the end of a calendar year.  This is neither possible or necessary since they can continue to be used through their expiration regardless of calendar year. That said, the only Point Stretching option at expiration is to Deposit them with RCI.





holdaer said:


> As far as RCI goes, it has always used my bonus points first, & then current year points.


Just to clarify, Bonus Points in HGVC (not Deposited in RCI) are _not_ automatically used before current or next year regular points - you have to call to use BPs. My question is regarding Bonus Points _Deposited in RCI_ which at that point are just like any other points Deposited in RCI. So the question is are Deposited RCI points (independent of source) automatically used in RCI before current & next year HGVC points?  I think the answer is yes. I had to go ahead & confirm an OGS in RCI yesterday, which decreased my available points _in RCI_ (equal to my current & next 2 years HGVC points + Deposited RCI Points), & my available points _in HGVC_ haven't decreased (yet), so it appears confirming an OGS in RCI took the points from the Deposited RCI Points - I'll update the thread if this turns out not to be the case.





ibcnu said:


> Newbie here, we were gifted this TS and don't know all of the details as to what is what.


Check out http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/resources/club-rules/, under "Point Stretching" for a description of the four different Point Stretching Options & a handy dandy "Making Reservations with Points" chart showing when you can use the various points. There are two ways to bank points - Depositing (banking _next_ years points into the following year before Dec 31 of _this year_) & Rescuing (banking _this_ years points into next year before Dec 31.) Deposited/Rescued HGVC points can be used by the end of the year for HGVC and RCI stays, but Deposited points can also be used for Hilton hotels & Partner Perks. The cost for Depositing & Rescuing is the same, so my advice is always Deposit (a year in advance) _unless you want/need your Home Week reservation_ (which is the only thing you can't do with Deposited points). You can always borrow the points back (for no fee) so there is no reason not Deposit unless you need your Home Week (booking the exact room type/resort/season you own between 9-11 months) or are 100% certain you will use all your points next year. You're only other option is to convert _next_ year's points to HHonors (by Dec 31 _this_ year) or use current year (or Deposited) points for Hilton hotel stays (in current year). Other than that, your only other option for expiring current, Rescued, or Deposited points is to Deposit points in RCI which which are good for 2 additional calendar years for current year or Deposited points, or 1 additional calendar year for Resued Points (another good reason to always Deposit vs. Rescue). Lastly, any expiring RCI Points (previously Deposited in RCI) can be extended a year for $89. These show up under Account Details > Extend Points _in RCI_.


ibcnu said:


> I see references to rescued points and bonus points.  Are these two separate items?  We have some rescued points (we booked a trip in 2015 and have leftover points) but we have no bonus points.


Bonus Points are awarded when you purchase direct from the developer and expire within one year of purchase.  They are essentially current year points with the exception they can't/don't need to be Rescued.





ibcnu said:


> These points were rescued from last year and we were told we need to use them by the end of this year or we lose them.


Yes, per above, you must use them for HGVC stays or deposit them in RCI by end of year





ibcnu said:


> Over on RCI, we have twice as many RCI points that we also need to either rescue into next year or use this year.  Are the rescued points in my RCI account part of HGVC rescued points in that account?


Available Points in RCI shows your current year plus next 2 years HGVC points + Deposited RCI points.  So, yes and no - the current year & Rescued points do show up in that balance, but the Deposited RCI points are separate (if any).  If you have expiring Deposited RCI points, they'll show up in RCI under Account Details > Extend Points, and all expiring RCI Points can be extended for $89.





> In HGVC, we used points for a 2016 South Beach vacay and those are 2016 points.  The rescued points we have I assume were from last year that we still have to use in 2015 that we may do a weekend trip to NYC, otherwise, use it for something over the holidays close by.  We are planning another 2016 trip to Florida and haven't decided if we want RCI or HGVC as I have points at both entities.
> 
> I'm slightly confused.


Correct, 2016 stays come out of 2016 points, so didn't touch your 2015 Rescued Points.  You'll need to use those up for 2015 HGVC or RCI stays (or Deposit in RCI for use through end of 2016).  Hope this helps!


----------



## ibcnu (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks so much!  I saw the option to extend current RCI points to 2016 for $89 on the RCI site.  We are not sure if we will be using them in 2015, as we like to take long weekends locally in the Fall and Early Winter and travel South in Winter and Spring.  We stay home in the summer. 

Since we already have a trip scheduled in January 2016, I am thinking of taking another trip in March 2016.  Since I used domr 2016 points for January from HGVC, I may use the RCI points for March 2016, since I'll have more RCI points next year than HGVC (since I used a good chunk on that January trip).

So the rescue points I have now in 2015, I need to either use at RCI or HGVC in 2015, as those cannot be moved to 2016, moved to RCI nor moved to HHonors?  

As of right now, I have left over for 2015:  1500 rescue points at HGVC and 3300 RCI points.  Are the 1500 points part of the 3300 points?


----------



## holdaer (Jul 17, 2015)

Yes, Bonus points 'deposited' into RCI are used first and then club points are used.  At least, that is the way it worked for me.

When I got my bonus points in June 2010, they expired two years later, June 2012.  June 2012,  I deposited the bonus points into RCI and got another 2 years out of them.  Things may have changed and bonus points may expire after 1 year, but that would be something new.


----------



## rfc0001 (Jul 17, 2015)

ibcnu said:


> Thanks so much!  I saw the option to extend current RCI points to 2016 for $89 on the RCI site.  We are not sure if we will be using them in 2015, as we like to take long weekends locally in the Fall and Early Winter and travel South in Winter and Spring.  We stay home in the summer.
> 
> Since we already have a trip scheduled in January 2016, I am thinking of taking another trip in March 2016.  Since I used domr 2016 points for January from HGVC, I may use the RCI points for March 2016, since I'll have more RCI points next year than HGVC (since I used a good chunk on that January trip).
> 
> ...


Just to clarify the points are two separate buckets -- HGVC and RCI -- it just gets confusing because the HGVC points also are included in the Available Points in RCI.  It sounds like you have Rescued points in HGVC _and_ Deposited points in RCI -- both of which are expiring.  For HGVC, if these are all Rescued and not current (which you can tell by going into My Points > Rescue in HGVClub.com and you will see "Sorry, your account shows that you do not have enough Points to be deposited at this time." if you don't have any current points - or conversely will show the number of current year points) then your options are book the Rescued HGVC points for 2015 HGVC stays, 2015 RCI stays, or Deposit them in RCI (Which you can still do even with previously Deposited or Rescued points -- the only difference is Rescued points are only good for 1 additional year vs. current/Deposited HGVC points are good for 2 additional years).  For the expiring points in RCI, you need to book a _RCI_ stay (can't be used for HGVC unless exchange inventory happens to be available) for 2015-2017 _or_ extend those points by end of this year.





holdaer said:


> Yes, Bonus points 'deposited' into RCI are used first and then club points are used.  At least, that is the way it worked for me.
> 
> When I got my bonus points in June 2010, they expired two years later, June 2012.  June 2012,  I deposited the bonus points into RCI and got another 2 years out of them.  Things may have changed and bonus points may expire after 1 year, but that would be something new.


Thanks for confirming.  Yeah, they changed it to 1 year -- at least that's what it was a year ago.


----------

